# cockatiel question?



## nilz1990 (Dec 19, 2008)

well im planning on going away for a 3 days and i don't know what to do with my cockatiel. Will he be ok if i left him in his cage for 3 days im not sure and what about change of water he drinks water everyday will the water go bad im not sure, i was thinking of leaving him with his fav things like mirrors etc any suggestions please:confused5: Thank you

---------------------------------------------------

hey everyone we went away during christmas and where back we did take pikka(cockatiel) with us it was a 3hour drive but he was all ok and we stayed at my cousin's house and he was really happy. Thanks for all the advice thank you .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*my own personal oppion is, i wouldnt leave any pet unattended for 3 days.I dont want to sound harsh, but what if something were to happen to your bird?
could you not get someone to look after it?I hope you sort it out..*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

nilz1990 said:


> well im planning on going away for a 3 days and i don't know what to do with my cockatiel. Will he be ok if i left him in his cage for 3 days im not sure and what about change of water he drinks water everyday will the water go bad im not sure, i was thinking of leaving him with his fav things like mirrors etc any suggestions please:confused5: Thank you


No is the answer really.. Cockatiels can get very lonely being left on their own..

Not to mention the water needs changing alot as it tends to get dirty quick with birds.

Have you no friends or family members that can look after him?


----------



## nilz1990 (Dec 19, 2008)

yea i'v been thinking about water and what if he has night fright and i can't really leave him at my cousins because they hate (weird) n most of my friends have ecats and dongs mm ur right i really leave him, i think i might have to take him with me.
thanks for the help everyone :thumbup:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Also if he tips water up,he could be without water for a long timewhat about a neighbour?


----------



## nilz1990 (Dec 19, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Also if he tips water up,he could be without water for a long timewhat about a neighbour?


so leaving him is definitely a bad idea 
well my friend lives a few doors away but she has a cat and a toddler so i wouldnt leave him there, but now i think im gonna have him with me some how.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *my own personal oppion is, i wouldnt leave any pet unattended for 3 days.I dont want to sound harsh, but what if something were to happen to your bird?
> could you not get someone to look after it?I hope you sort it out..*


Completley agree! Dont leave any pets - even fish.
Hope you manage to find someone to look after him/her.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

There are places that advertise bird boarding, some local avian vets also offer this service.

Have you looked? Please don't ever consider leaving your cockatiel on his own for 1 whole day and night let alone 3 

They not only need fresh food and water but company. Lights, background noise etc.

Where abouts are you, I may be able to help find some contacts that could help you.

Also you might want to think about advertising for parroty holiday homes, finding another local person with a bird? Then you can help eachother out. I did this for my pet bird. Best do this on bird forums only though, and be careful it's not a scam, meet somewhere mutal first.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Check Yellow Pages some places will board birds like you can a cat or a dog. At least you would know he was cared for why you are away.


----------



## nilz1990 (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Check Yellow Pages some places will board birds like you can a cat or a dog. At least you would know he was cared for why you are away.


thanks it's ok now, i went away for christmas and we wern't sure what to do eventually we decided to take him with us, i wanted to close this thread but i wasn't sure how?
thanks for the help tho


----------

